# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Motilium

## dotito

Jaarlijks sterven honderden Belgen door het populaire maagmedicijn Motilium. Tot die verontrustende conclusie komt de Vlaamse farmacoloog Luc Hondeghem. ‘Verschillende studies tonen aan dat het geneesmiddel de kans op een hartstilstand met vier keer verhoogt. Het medicijn is gewoonweg levensgevaarlijk', beweert hij. 

Heb dit juist uit het nieuwsblad gehaald omdat ik toch vond dat dit belangrijk was om te weten. Het medicijn Motilium bevat de werkzame stof DOMPERIDON is naar schijnt levensgevaarlijk. Als jullie daar meer willen over weten moet je maar eens google naar het nieuwsblad.be

----------


## sietske763

meen je dat???
domperidon is hier vrij verkrijgbaar,
en heb trouwens net motilium gekregen via recept....gekregen van maag/lever/darm arts!
nou dan neem ik ze niet meer...

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja lieve schat naar schijnt is het levensgevaarlijk. Ze hebben het van de week hier op nieuws gezegd vandaar dat ik het hier even neerzet. Heb het ook nog liggen, maar het ga bij mij de vuilbak in. Kan je in Nederland Motilium niet zo verkrijgen zonder voorschrift? in Belgie wel. Tja is natuurlijk overal anders hé. Ik denk nu wel als je het af en toe is neemt dat het geen kwaad kan, maar je hebt mensen die er dagelijks wat van nemen daar zou ik toch mee oppassen  :Confused:  Ik neem het in ieder niet meer. 

Liever BANGE piet dan DODE piet  :Wink:

----------


## afra1213

Dit heb ik ook gelezen, zoek maar op internet en je komt vanzelf op deze artikelen

Triest maar waar !!!!

----------

